# Stonehaven Review



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

You've been talking about it, and I love to enable, so here goes&#8230; Esoterica Stonehaven!










Tin aroma: What I'm reviewing is more than a year old (probably a year and a half to two, but one should be enough for you). If yours doesn't have white crystals, let it sit (unopened) for a while longer. But my is absolutely delightful. It's sweet with a bit of citrus and a little raisin aroma. Absolutely fascinating and intoxicating.

Taste: You know, it's not often that a tobacco tastes like it smells, but this is one of them. Nice light Virginias with a hint of sweetness and some citrus and grape for good measure. By the way, those flavors are not from flavoring. It's just the reaction of the tobacco combination.

Room note: My wife says the room note is light and woodsy. She usually hates the smell, so that says something.

Overall impressions: It's good, really good, and it's a unique enough experience that everyone should try it. I know it's hard to find, but they keep making it, so just be patient. I'd recommend against overpaying, but I definitely understand why some guys are willing to.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Great review :tu I love this stuff but in my mind it isnt worth over paying for also.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Great review, Tommy!

I love Stonehaven, but I find IF, FVF, Hamborger Veermaster and 1792 just as satisfying. I'm sure there are some others that I'm missing that are in the same ballpark, too... I'm trying to expand on my flakes & kakes so I'm sure I'll run across something else that's similar enough to lessen the pains of Stoney not always being available.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

szyzk said:


> I love Stonehaven, but I find IF, FVF, Hamborger Veermaster and 1792 just as satisfying. I'm sure there are some others that I'm missing that are in the same ballpark, too... I'm trying to expand on my flakes & kakes so I'm sure I'll run across something else that's similar enough to lessen the pains of Stoney not always being available.


There are way too many blends out there for anyone to be too upset over missing one. Just to smoke through all the C&D offerings is a lifetime endeavor.


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting a pic of the tobacco with the review!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> There are way too many blends out there for anyone to be too upset over missing one. Just to smoke through all the C&D offerings is a lifetime endeavor.


Excellent point. 
There's a lot of enthusiasm on the internet for some HTF blends, and Stonehaven may be at the top of that list. 
My advice to someone dying to try this stuff: Until is becomes more readily available (which it will), go try some similar blends. 
G.L. Pease's "Barbary Coast" comes to mind, in terms of a Burley-dominant blend with a fruity top-note.

My take on Stonehaven: It's a very good Burley flake, with some stoved VAs mixed in and a fruity (plum?) flavor. I make a rule of not guessing whether flavors are from casings/toppings/etc. But, for me, Stonehaven's dark fruity flavor is a bit sweet. 
Reminds me of McClelland's VAs, which I love. But have an off-putting vinegar twang when fresh.
I have a Chimney-form Savinelli dedicated to Stonehaven. I'll pack a bowl, then let it sit overnight before smoking. The result is a sturdy, slow-birning Burley flake, with only a back-note of fruit. Very satisfying. And not at all harsh.
To my mind, there are two great Burley flakes:
- Aged Burley Flake (Cocoa notes)
- Stonehaven (Plum notes)

Huge fan of both.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I love Stonehaven and think Tom has hit it on the head with his description and review. One of my top 5 without a doubt. BTW and FWIW - Someone reported a while back that they contacted Esoterica and were told Stonehaven had a treacle topping. Who knows, but if that's what treacle, plus VA, plus burley tastes like, count me in! I'm also with Tom...don't over pay just get on the waiting list at smokingpipes.com, etc. You won't have to wait that long to get it at a reasonable price.


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

Great review.

The treacle/plum aroma with Stonehaven took a few bowls to get used to, but it is one of my favorites these days. I usually save it for weekends as a special treat since it's hard to come by most of the time. It is definitely one of a kind.

I like all of the Esoterica tobaccos I've tried - Dunbar, Margate, Penzance, and Stonehaven. Penzance is by far my favorite pipe tobacco out of any I've had.


----------

